# Things that scare you



## 20oz (Feb 26, 2016)

Hands.

Seriously. Look at your hands and then move them. Do they feel like they are a part of you? Because for me, they don't at all. It feels like I'm going to one day find one of them strangling me. :hororr:


----------



## Radrook (Feb 26, 2016)

The impending few years with the approaching inevitability of the negative physical transformations and the inescapable dying experience frightens me.

But maybe that's just me.


----------



## BobtailCon (Feb 27, 2016)

Alzheimer's, and Dementia.


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 27, 2016)

BobtailCon said:


> Alzheimer's, and Dementia.



Yes, and at my age I'm doing what I can to prevent it.  One of my brothers, my father both have had one or the other.  My mother, not so much - but I remember my grandmother in her last years thought her daughter was her sister. We put my parents in a nursing home, and if they didn't watch Dad carefully, he'd walk out the front door. Another time he turned off the room a/c - we think he thought they were at home (he was cheap - and selfish).

Writing helps, and so does physical activity.  As a caregiver for my wife, I feel a responsibility to keep myself going.


----------



## escorial (Feb 27, 2016)

myself...


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 27, 2016)

Being out of control. 
Falling. Broken bones.
Being a much worse of a failure than I already am.


----------



## escorial (Feb 27, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> Being a much worse of a failure than I already am.



failing is better than not trying....


----------



## Jigawatt (Feb 27, 2016)

Most of my fears are irrational, something generated subconsciously and stretch back to my youth. The fear of losing control and doing something terrible that I would regret for the rest of my life. This next one freaks me out: the thought of laying on my back and having a bunch of people pile on top of me - remembrances from playing football I think. The thought of being part of a group that wants to see how many people can pile into a car, and my luck, I'd be the one in the middle. Claustrophobia? Call it what you want, but I like to have some wiggle room. Here's another one along the same line: the thought of getting packed-in and buried by an avalanche or cave-in. I experienced despair in my youth as I was losing my belief in a god and faith in a religion - this one actually caused a bit of a nervous breakdown. The fear of getting caught talking or laughing to myself. Actually, that one may fall more along the lines of the fear of embarrassment. Ah, yes, I have a fear of being embarrassed.

Jigawatt


----------



## 20oz (Feb 29, 2016)

BobtailCon said:


> Alzheimer's, and Dementia.



That's a fair call. I wouldn't want that either.

Anything that makes YOU different or not in control is what, I think, most people's fear.




escorial said:


> myself...



"Why did I do that?" "Why did I say that?" "Will I ever change?"

My response: _I don't give a shit anymore. _Not a healthy reaction but, you know, it gets me through.


----------



## 20oz (Feb 29, 2016)

I used to be scared of God. It was pounded in my head during my upbringing. I was told he was everything.

However, it felt like an abusive relationship. I thought I wouldn't  be able to love or find peace without him. But letting him go, I found both.


----------



## Glyax (Feb 29, 2016)

Open Water
The darkness within
Getting too close


----------



## Radrook (Feb 29, 2016)

That is absolutely true. In some cases the remembering of biblical verses warning you not to act or else suffer the consequences can seem like a harassing God and can become something that one eventually gets to fear.


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 29, 2016)

Some of the things posted in the "What's the next step in human evolution" thread.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 1, 2016)

Physical injury isn't scary.

Our mind is a more terrifying place. 

On that note...Sleep paralysis and the included nightmares.

I had it once, albeit much shorter than most cases.

I woke up on my right side and couldn't move. I tried, but I couldn't. The hair on my neck stood on end and I heard something. 

Thankfully it ended soon, and of course I leapt up and turned on the lights.


----------



## Glyax (Mar 1, 2016)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Physical injury isn't scary.
> 
> Our mind is a more terrifying place.
> 
> ...



Shadow people...


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 1, 2016)

20oz said:


> I used to be scared of God. It was pounded in my head during my upbringing. I was told he was everything.
> 
> However, it felt like an abusive relationship. I thought I wouldn't  be able to love or find peace without him. But letting him go, I found both.



He was misrepresented.


----------



## BobtailCon (Mar 1, 2016)

Glyax said:


> Shadow people...



Or... sleep paralysis. A medical condition that is actually well founded and studied.


----------



## Glyax (Mar 1, 2016)

BobtailCon said:


> Or... sleep paralysis. A medical condition that is actually well founded and studied.



What if we are clinging to the science and study to try to chase away the shadows and monsters that dwell in the dark?  What happens when we realize monsters really do exist? Can science protect us from the demons of our minds?!


----------



## Sonata (Mar 1, 2016)

Something happening to me, leaving the puppy alone.  It is not unknown that my neighbour - or anyone - does not see me for days, so how would they know?  And who would check on me or the puppy?  

My neighbour turned up this morning as it was rent day - every three months.  Had it not been it could have been weeks before she knocked on my door.

If any of you have an elderly and disabled neighbour, PLEASE check on them regularly.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 1, 2016)

Glyax said:


> What if we are clinging to the science and study to  try to chase away the shadows and monsters that dwell in the dark?   What happens when we realize monsters really do exist? Can science  protect us from the demons of our minds?!



I'll be scared as soon as we have proof beyond hallucinations from a known condition....



Glyax said:


> Shadow people...



...And glitches in our peripheral vision. 

According to the 'signs,' I've seen shadow people. 

Funny how it only happens when I'm tired or sleep deprived. Or I just look over to realize it was just a real shadow or movement from me passing by a mirror. Hmm....


----------



## Glyax (Mar 1, 2016)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I'll be scared as soon as we have proof beyond hallucinations from a known condition....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For someone with the doctor as your Avatar, you are seeming rather narrowminded good sir!  (please let me know if I cross a line, tis hard to get my humor/good nature across via typing  )


----------



## 20oz (Mar 1, 2016)

Glyax said:


> Open Water
> The darkness within
> Getting too close



"Open water." Is it because of the sharks or floating out to sea and finding yourself too far out?

"The darkness within" and "Getting too close". I guess I can relate to both. I'm an asshole through and through. It'd be better if people stayed away. 



Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Physical injury isn't scary.
> 
> Our mind is a more terrifying place.
> 
> ...





Glyax said:


> Shadow people...



These things freak me out. They always want to do me in the butt. When they come around, and if I'm sleeping on my stomach, I think, "Oh shit!"

Luckily, they just watch me as a pathetically "scream".




Sonata said:


> Something happening to me, leaving the puppy alone.  It is not unknown that my neighbour - or anyone - does not see me for days, so how would they know?  And who would check on me of the puppy?
> 
> My neighbour turned up this morning as it was rent day - every three months.  Had it not been it could have been weeks before she knocked on my door.
> 
> If any of you have an elderly and disabled neighbour, PLEASE check on them regularly.



That's a fear of mine. I don't want to leave my mom alone. There was a time she fell on the floor and couldn't get back up. She managed to get herself back up but barely.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 1, 2016)

Glyax said:


> For someone with the doctor as your Avatar, you are seeming rather narrowminded good sir!  (please let me know if I cross a line, tis hard to get my humor/good nature across via typing  )



Story of my life. I have been mistaken for being nasty many times because I forgot that sarcasm and dry humor don't translate well in text. 

Now, I am not denying the possibility for anything like that to exist.

What I'm saying is, I have no reason to be afraid because their existence is, AS OF YET, unproven, and the evidence states that it comes from our mind. Hallucinations can feel real to us, but they are not real. 

Researchers made a completely silent room with walls that absorbed sound, and placed test subjects inside; then turned the lights out. Within minutes every single person was hallucinating, hearing and seeing things. A mind that is suddenly deprived of stimuli that it is used to receiving reacts adversely. 

Similarly, three days without sleep has side effects that equal a tab of acid. Ask anyone who's been on acid the things that they experienced! 

As far as I know, no one has been hurt or killed by the monsters they've supposedly seen during  sleep paralysis or hallucinations. Any injuries are usually self inflected by someone in psychosis. 

I love horror stories, creepy pastas and urban legends, but it's just written by someone. The reality is far less scary.

Mental illness is on the rise, and people love to obsess over it and talk about their own demons. I just think most people need medication, because if you're experiencing that, your neurons clearly aren't working correctly.

Back in the day we were scared of skeletons and goblins sitting on your chest. It's always existed. People (and horror junkies especially) are simply more creative.


----------



## 20oz (Mar 1, 2016)

This. Fucking. Thing.


----------



## 20oz (Mar 8, 2016)

Ever get so scared you wish you were dead? That's how I feel when I see this spider. :grief:


----------



## 20oz (Apr 25, 2016)

My wall was just a wall. Now, after a short leave, my wall has a threshold. And their chattering it louder than ever.


----------



## Courtjester (May 5, 2016)

I'd say that 'conviction' politicians are pretty scary. I want those elected to our governments to just look after the shop.


----------



## dither (May 5, 2016)

Life,
and death.

It's a hopeless situation.

Caught between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Aquilo (May 5, 2016)

Tsunami and horses. Got a natural fear of ocean waves. Horses just give me the heebee-jheebies.


----------



## 20oz (Jun 8, 2016)

I've fucked up at work. Jump ship! Jump ship! Why the hell am I a bonehead!?! Arrgghh!


----------



## Terry D (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm scared of stupid people... and I still have to go vote in November.


----------



## HalfRail (Jun 8, 2016)

If I hear a bee(or any flying insect other than a house fly) zip past my ear, it'll look like I'm attempting to dodge bullets. Not a good look.


----------



## 20oz (Jun 8, 2016)

HalfRail said:


> If I hear a bee(or any flying insect other than a house fly) zip past my ear, it'll look like I'm attempting to dodge bullets. Not a good look.


----------



## HalfRail (Jun 8, 2016)

Or falling asleep on your arm. When you wake up, it'll be numb, but for the first five seconds(in you're head) it's missing.


----------



## aurora borealis (Jun 8, 2016)

Heights. My friends like dragging me on roller coasters to see what will happen. No thanks.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 8, 2016)

aurora borealis said:


> Heights. My friends like dragging me on roller coasters to see what will happen. No thanks.



I agree. I'm not big on heights either. I've been on roller-coasters and planes before and it's always HIGH TENSION and HIGH STRESS.


----------



## Blue (Jun 8, 2016)

Living up to expectations. I might give others a wonderful first impression, then later think 'Crap, I can't do that!'


----------



## am_hammy (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't think I saw this in this thread:

I don't like basements. Going down into a basement isn't so bad.

However,

Having to go back upstairs and wondering if something is going to grab me and drag me back downstairs is terrifying.

Yes, I'm 26 and afraid of fictional basement monsters. What of it?


----------



## Sleepwriter (Jun 8, 2016)

Truly scares me, losing my job, not through my actions but by technology making it obsolete.


----------



## LeeC (Jun 8, 2016)

am_hammy said:


> I don't think I saw this in this thread:
> 
> I don't like basements. Going down into a basement isn't so bad.
> 
> ...


Do your basement steps have open risers, so that a hand or claw could reach out and grab an ankle :twisted:


A prompt or story snippet  I noticed somewhere:

I heard my mom call me from downstairs and started down the hallway towards the steps. Passing by my parents' bedroom, my mom reached out and pulled me in saying, "I heard that too."*Save**Save*​


----------



## Gyarachu (Jun 8, 2016)

I've always had a fear of getting trapped in an industrial-sized walk-in freezer.


----------



## am_hammy (Jun 9, 2016)

LeeC said:


> Do your basement steps have open risers, so that a hand or claw could reach out and grab an ankle :twisted:
> 
> 
> A prompt or story snippet  I noticed somewhere:
> ...




If if I have any bad dreams about basements tonight I know who to thank =p




Gyarachu said:


> I've always had a fear of getting trapped in an industrial-sized walk-in freezer.




That reminds me of tomb raider three when you're in the mansion and you can trap the butler in the giant meat freeze in Lara's kitchen!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 9, 2016)

Because of movies/fiction:

I'm scared of playing Global Thermonuclear War with a computer.

I'm scared of taking red pills prescribed by black, bald doctors.

I'm scared of children whose mother is called Rosemary.

I'm scared of portraits with lifelike eyes in small rooms.

I'm scared of midnight bell tolls.

*sigh* the list goes on.


----------



## 4xdblack (Jun 9, 2016)

I have an irrational fear of making phonecalls. I'm a sort of conversationalist. I can keep the conversation going with most anyone. I don't experience that awkward silence... Except when I'm on the phone. I hate making phonecalls :|


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jun 10, 2016)

Mannequins. My mother owns several. AND PUTS THEM DOWNSTAIRS. WITH ME. She moves them without telling me, only for me to discover that they're in different places... at 3:00 AM when I have to pee. *Shudder* 

The probability of dying alone, afraid, and naked at the same time is rather high. Old people when they're asleep. Or children. I think it'll be like the movies... and they shoot up, looking at you with empty black eye sockets. No thank you. 

Mirrors. Dolls. Paintings with mirrors or dolls; or a doll next to a mirror or a painting. 

Height? No. DEPTH. Suddenly waking up deep underground... or in a submarine that's gone too deep, collapsing under the pressure... That's scarier than falling. Slower. Falling is nothing. Landing hurts. Either you survive, or die on impact. Big whoop. Underground is a slower death of starvation. Or drowning. 

Having my hands cut off. 

And rejection.


----------



## 20oz (Jul 21, 2016)

THAT SCARES ME!!! :crushed:



Sonata said:


> *Whoops*


----------

